

News.YC meetup: San Francisco, Saturday, November 10, 2007 - waleedka

So how about another unofficial News YC entrepreneurial meetup in San Francisco?<p>This time we'll piggy back on SuperHappyDevHouse. The organizers were nice enough to accommodate a sub-meeting for startup founders. So you get two-in-one: attend SHDH and at the same time have a dedicated room for startup entrepreneurs.<p>
SHDH is the most awesomest developer meetup in the Bay Area (<a href="http://superhappydevhouse.org/SuperHappyDevHouse21" rel="nofollow">http://superhappydevhouse.org/SuperHappyDevHouse21</a>). And with more than 150 developers attending every month, the spectrum of interests is very wide. By singing up to the sub-meeting you reserve a spot in the cool entrepreneurs section :)  And, it's easier to find people doing the startup thing like you.<p>At SHDH you get a really nice environment, free wifi, free snacks and drinks, and even a free dinner. It's simply a wonderful day to meet people. They do accept donations, though, to cover some of their costs.<p>
If you're NOT doing a startup but still want to attend, SHDH is open for all. More info here:
<a href="http://superhappydevhouse.org/SuperHappyDevHouse21" rel="nofollow">http://superhappydevhouse.org/SuperHappyDevHouse21</a><p>
However, if:<p>1. You eat ramen at least twice a week :)<p>2. Your startup is everything you do. Or you're in the process of making it so.<p>3. You have a product already or at least a demo.<p>Then:<p>1. Sign up here so I can send you updates.
  <a href="http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=20982002600" rel="nofollow">http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=20982002600</a><p>2. On the event page post your news.yc username and a link to your startup (optional).<p>3. On the event day bring your laptop and be ready to show your product and get feedback.

======
ed
Hey guys, this looks great but how about a YC-only meetup?

I wish there were some way to coordinate these things. I was planning a Friday
meetup and wouldn't mind going through with it if I get a decent response.

Waleedka, feel free to drop me a line (email in profile) if you'd like to work
together to merge plans.

~~~
waleedka
Just sent you an email.

------
hwork
Damn, I'm going to be in Seattle this time around. But I'm sure my co-founder
will jaunt up. Roll, YC start-upper dudes!

------
gibsonf1
Count me in :)

------
alaskamiller
is this all day?

